# Indian?



## Rust_Trader (Jul 20, 2016)

Is this a real one? 

http://m.ebay.com/itm/361652010261


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 20, 2016)

Later year Indian. Model 151


----------



## Balloon Knot (Jul 21, 2016)

Wrong color.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 21, 2016)

Its red underneath. Look closely.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 21, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Later year Indian. Model 151



What year do you think this is? Any lit on a Model 151? V/r Shawn


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 21, 2016)

I would honestly date that around 1924. Dovetail front fender. One piece trussrod, the fork looks like a regular westfield fork to me, I cant tell if the ends are welded or removable to the front axle, crossbar handlebars, most likely not a split bottom bracket, definitely the correct rear dropouts, seat looks legit, stem is wrong, cranks look right, Im not an expert but I do have a photographic memory. I studied these for about a week. I was debating on buying a bike that looked like an Indian and was not sure. It turned out to be a Pope. Same exact frame and fork for the later year Indian but not an Indian.


----------



## bairdco (Jul 21, 2016)

Balloon Knot said:


> Wrong color.



obviously repainted. Looks like it was applied with a mop.



Joe Buffardi said:


> Its red underneath. Look closely.




That's just racist.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jul 21, 2016)

Yes it is sir!


----------



## highship (Jul 22, 2016)

I totally agree with Joe Buffardi's observations...I would also say that not only is the stem incorrect but the bars are as well. I would also bet that those Gibson pedals have a pat. date of dec. 1924 which puts it in the right time frame. here is a link to the 1924 model 151 literature... http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/1920s-3/1924-2/1924-indian-motocycle-co-motobike-model-151/


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 22, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> View attachment 342254 I would honestly date that around 1924. Dovetail front fender. One piece trussrod, the fork looks like a regular westfield fork to me, I cant tell if the ends are welded or removable to the front axle, crossbar handlebars, most likely not a split bottom bracket, definitely the correct rear dropouts, seat looks legit, stem is wrong, cranks look right, Im not an expert but I do have a photographic memory. I studied these for about a week. I was debating on buying a bike that looked like an Indian and was not sure. It turned out to be a Pope. Same exact frame and fork for the later year Indian but not an Indian.




Doesn't the badge indicate pre-24 (17-23)? V/r Shawn


----------



## JKT (Jul 22, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Doesn't the badge indicate pre-24 (17-23)? V/r Shawn




yes very true... pre 24 was Hendee Mfg Co.    1924 started Indian Motocycle Co. all things don't seem to ad up... need to see the BB and serial number for a better analyst ..


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 22, 2016)

I'm not sure what doesn't add up here? The badge would seem to indicate pre-1924. So if this is an early 20s (about 1920-23) what would raise suspicions about this bike not being genuine? My gut says if we were to see some 1922-23 lit it would answer any questions regarding this bike. It would be interesting to see serial number. I suspect it should start with M,N, or A.V/r Shawn


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 22, 2016)

It may be a December 31 1923 lol!!!


----------



## JKT (Jul 22, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm not sure what doesn't add up here? The badge would seem to indicate pre-1924. So if this is an early 20s (about 1920-23) what would raise suspicions about this bike not being genuine? My gut says if we were to see some 1922-23 lit it would answer any questions regarding this bike. It would be interesting to see serial number. I suspect it should start with M,N, or A.V/r Shawn



 yes I believe your right.. it just didn't seem to ad up to 1924 is what I meant..


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 23, 2016)

What month and what day did they merge? 1923-24 close enough to me.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 23, 2016)

Hard to make this out and not even sure if the Indian bikes line up serial wise with the Westfield numbers. Bike came from the original owners family. Another CABEr who has a few Indians thinks '20-22. V/r Shawn


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jul 23, 2016)

Who bought it for $3500?


----------



## catfish (Jul 23, 2016)

Greens07 said:


> Who bought it for $3500?




.................


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 23, 2016)

Wow!! $3500


----------



## catfish (Jul 23, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Wow!! $3500




 I guess I should dig out some parts and build one. I know I have enough original parts to make at least one.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 23, 2016)

I want to build one too! Im almost there too! When I saw the pope on craigslist last month I had to buy it. Same frame, fenders, fork and cranks If im correct.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 24, 2016)

What year did Indian start the dove tail design front fender?


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 24, 2016)

The Hendee Manufacturing Co. was incorporated in 1898. Then changed to Indian Motorcycle Co. on November 1923.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 24, 2016)

Here is the CABE thread started by Gary Mc on these  http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/he...tocycle-co-bicycles-information-thread.41878/    I think that fender shows up in the '24 catalog but suspect it could be earlier. Based on the serial number and badge I think the Ebay bike might be an early '24. If you read the thread they changed the name from Hendee to Indian on Oct 26, 1923. It may have taken them a little while to catch up on the tooling for the badges. What we really need are the catalogs from about '20-23 to really clear some things up. I suggest that rather than post any info here you reply back to the aforementioned thread so we can keep all of this in one place. V/r Shawn


----------



## JKT (Jul 24, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> The Hendee Manufacturing Co. was incorporated in 1898. Then changed to Indian Motorcycle Co. on November 1923.



it was actually changed to Indian Motocycle co.    Indian never used a R


----------



## mickeyc (Jul 24, 2016)

JKT said:


> it was actually changed to Indian Motocycle co. Indian never used a R
> 
> You are so right sir!
> 
> Mike


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 24, 2016)

"R" are you referring to the serial number or something else? To me it looks like the letter could be a weakly struck "B" which would line up with the Westfield numbers for '24. V/r Shawn


----------



## JKT (Jul 24, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> "R" are you referring to the serial number or something else? To me it looks like the letter could be a weakly struck "B" which would line up with the Westfield numbers for '24. V/r Shawn



I'm referring to the "R" in Motorcycle.. its Indian Motocycle  not Motorcycle ...


----------



## JKT (Jul 24, 2016)

thank you Mike. I have several Indian Motocycles and many parts !!  from 1937 -1953


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 24, 2016)

Ok I wont talk about it anymore.


----------



## JKT (Jul 24, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Ok I wont talk about it anymore.



its not a big deal Joe.. just pointing out what a lot of people miss.. I don't know why they chose to leave out the "R" lol  I would have never paid any attention to it if I didn't own some...


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 24, 2016)

Oh no worries. I will post on the Indian thread for now on. This thread is  just a ebay thread.


----------

